# Thursday night smack down.



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I shot her Thursday night. I climbed up in the stand around 7:15 and they showed up around 7:45. I guess her weight to be around 125. If only every night was that quick.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Way to go.....good pig


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

that is a nice pig and congrats on the kill. Too bad you are not in the pics with her, I like seeing the guys from the board as much as the animals.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm usually by my self so there is no one to take a picture for me. I'll call my wife out to the lease if I stick something good but a doe or your average hog it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Thumbs up.


----------

